# RV Show (South Town)



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

RV Show starts today. No money but I'm going anyway. Always fun to look. Anyone else. How about you NHS  ?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I went, I bought, I am deep in debt!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

No...just got one last year that is a few years old, makes one break the 10th commandment seeing all of those.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Went to see what the new do-hickeys were this year. There was a couple new ideas I thought were pretty cool.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

jahan said:


> Went to see what the new do-hickeys were this year. There was a couple new ideas I thought were pretty cool.


Which are??


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is my new toy I will be paying on for way to long:

Here is a link to what I bought identical to mine:

http://www.rvtraderonline.com/find/list ... S-97249773


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Your link can't find the page. Now inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.rvtraderonline.com/find/list ... S-97249773

Try this one..


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice. Thats not a trailer thats a house. Did you see the one with "the sky lounge". Living room over the tongue. Some nice stuff down there.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Very nice. Thats not a trailer thats a house. Did you see the one with "the sky lounge". Living room over the tongue. Some nice stuff down there.


Yea that one was really cool a great retirement trailer for sure. This should take care of our family for the next 10 years.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice. Thats not a trailer thats a house. Did you see the one with "the sky lounge". Living room over the tongue. Some nice stuff down there.
> ...


We bought 2 years ago. She wanted a new one this year. I said wait till you retire in 2 years. :O•-:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> RV Show starts today. No money but I'm going anyway. Always fun to look. Anyone else. How about you NHS  ?


I just saw this thread. I didn't go Al. I get sick of looking at these money pits so I try to avoid them when I can. :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > RV Show starts today. No money but I'm going anyway. Always fun to look. Anyone else. How about you NHS  ?
> ...


Where are the deals at ? Send me a PM.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

The two things that I noticed that I thought were cool was the expendable bumper off the back of the trailer giving you about 2.5 more feet to put bikes or coolers. The other cool feature was the toy haulers that have the cables that held the ramp flat and made it into a deck with a canopy that extended out over top, then there was like a little fence that went around the outside of it so you couldn't fall off. Pretty cool I thought.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

RV's ??

I just got excited about getting my little Springbar tent repaired... :|


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> RV's ??
> 
> I just got excited about getting my little Springbar tent repaired... :|


An RV is just a really expensive Springbar tent with wood panelling on wheels....with a toilet, sink, shower, stove, oven and furnace. Be smart and stick with the regular old Springbar.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Did you scrap the toy hauler idea then Orvis? Isn't that what you had before? How you gonna take your wheelers now?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Did you scrap the toy hauler idea then Orvis? Isn't that what you had before? How you gonna take your wheelers now?


I had a hauler to take the wheelers and the boat up to a spot. Since I used the boat 3x all last year and we had a new baby and needed some more space I am scrapping the the boat will be posting on KSL soon and just pulling wheelers behind the trailer.


----------

